# Diabetes news 26/05/09



## Admin (May 26, 2009)

*He's had diabetes for 30 years - but TV star Dominic Littlewood still makes mistakes that could kill him*
http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/healt...minic-Littlewood-makes-mistakes-kill-him.html

*'I wrote the book I wanted to read'*
When teenager Fibi Ward was suddenly diagnosed with diabetes last year she was devastated.  She knew virtually nothing about the condition and found that while there was plenty of literature about the medical aspects of living with Type 1 diabetes, that there was little information about the emotions.
http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8050147.stm

_*Below are links to stories related to Diabetes UK Press release about blood sugar levels and hear disease...
*_*
Diabetes heart risk 'can be cut'*
Tighter control of blood sugar levels in people with diabetes may cut their risk of heart problems, a study says.
http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8060215.stm

*Blood sugar control in diabetics to cut heart risk*
Intensive glucose control in people with type 2 diabetes can reduce heart attacks and heart disease events by around 15%, according to research published The Lancet.
http://www.onmedica.com/NewsArticle.aspx?id=e5243dfd-3575-4577-83f3-3bae21fa26a6

*Heart risk can be cut in diabetes*
A study from Cambridge University has found that tighter control of blood sugar levels in people with diabetes may cut their risk of heart problems.
http://www.hc2d.co.uk/content.php?contentId=11459

*Diabetics 'Can Cut Their Heart Attack Risk'*
People with diabetes can cut their risk of a heart attack if they lower their blood sugar levels, research suggests.
http://www.vikingfm.co.uk/Article.asp?id=1334949&spid=25211

*Diabetics 'Can Cut Their Heart Attack Risk'*
People with diabetes can cut their risk of a heart attack if they lower their blood sugar levels, research suggests.
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20090522/tuk-diabetics-can-cut-their-heart-attack-45dbed5.html


----------



## sofaraway (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the links, I like Dom Littlewood. I enjoyed the bit he did on diabetes for the one show about a year ago. The only thing I didn't like was it sounded like it was saying that when anything goes wrong it's because of our mistakes and we've done something wrong. Maybe I'm being a bit sensitive though (feeling ill and a bit sorry for myself!)


----------



## SacredHeart (May 26, 2009)

I'm a Dom Littlewood fan myself (mostly because he cracked me up on Strictly). I read it rather differently, more along the lines of 'even those of us who do the best we can, and have good control, can still have things happen'. Hopefully, that hotel's staff will have learned a lesson!

((((hugs)))) feel better soon, Nikki!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

never really seen much of dom on the tv (only as i dont really watch tv) but anyone who is championing diabetes gets my vote as being ok  he seems to really want to get the message out that we do get it wrong sometimes and that when we do it can be really bad.

hope you feel better soon nikki


----------

